# Road bike



## MarkF (18 Mar 2017)

I wish I hadn't sold the Triban, although I use hybrids I miss having a lighter road bike for shorts bits of fun.

Size 58cm, budget £300, not fussed about age as long as it is a cared for bike and ready to ride.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2017)

MarkF said:


> I wish I hadn't sold the Triban, although I use hybrids I miss having a lighter road bike for shorts bits of fun.
> 
> Size 58cm, budget £300, not fussed about age as long as it is a cared for bike and ready to ride.




this one any good to you 

58cm Cube Peleton Pro


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Mar 2017)

Halfords will do you a brand spanking new Carrera for £200 (or a slightly better model for £275) - or a Boardman Road Sport for just over your budget at £375.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes?sort=price-low-to-high&startIndex=0&tabNo=1&pgId=1


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2016-cube-attain.215470/ This?


----------



## MarkF (5 Jun 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2017)

MarkF said:


> Still looking.



oh dear


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Jun 2017)

Giant Defy or Specialized Allez off eBay? Or a triban 300?


----------



## MarkF (7 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> Giant Defy or Specialized Allez off eBay? Or a triban 300?



I have bought 3 bikes from this forum, all 3 have been exactly as described but I've had some crappy experiences on Ebay. Not seen anything local on Ebay that I have wanted to view.

gizzabike


----------



## Kestevan (7 Jun 2017)

I've got a Trek 1200.. It's a good few years old, and been used as my commuter bike for a number of years.
It's rather tatty but is in sound mechanical condition.
Mix of 9 spd Sora with 105 mechs and brakes, Fulcrum racing 5 wheels and full SKS mudguards.

Yours for £75 collected from Holmfirth (I need space in the shed).


----------



## MarkF (7 Jun 2017)

If it will give me some fun for a couple of summers that sounds good. Sent you a pm.


----------



## Kestevan (7 Jun 2017)

Photos of the bike... sorry about the bar-tape, seemed like a good idea at the time 
Note the wheels currently on the bike are not the ones for sale.. the Fulcrums shown separately are....

As you can see it's had some use, and the paintwork shows it. There are no dings, dents or holes in the frame though. The forks were replaced 2 years ago as the original ones were done. 

There is also a couple of inches of broken off carbon post in the seat tube that has resisted all attempts at removal - I eventually resorted to inserting an alloy post and breaking it up as best as possible... shouldn't be a problem as long as you don't want to insert a long seatpost all the way into the tube.....

Drivetrain was replaced a couple of years ago, and there's a pretty new (200 mile ish) chain and cassette fitted.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Jun 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/alu-carbon-road-bike-9-speed-tiagra.219789/


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

@MarkF i might have a 56-8cm Ribble coming my way soon in blue full commuter spec ie guards etc etc no more than 4 years old let me know if its worth getting some pics to you


----------

